# Stress-zyme vs. Stress Coat?



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

What is the difference between these two products?

Stress Zyme says...

_"Improves the development of the biological filter and helps clean a dirty aquarium. Contains over 300 million live bacteria per teaspoonful. Breaks down organic compounds that cause dangerous conditions such as ammonia and nitrite poisoning and low oxygen levels. Continuous use assures an active biological filter, cleaner aquarium, healthier fish and good water quality. _"

It sounds like I should be using that rather then Stress Coat.......


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Stress coat is more for water conditioning, and helping when your fish needs a little extra help.
Stress zyme is to add good bacteria to your aquarium, I use if every time I start a new filter or add new fish to an established aquarium.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Stress zyme accomplishes something that you can do on your own with good tank care and maintenance. My experience is that it's not terribly effective, either. 

Stress coat accomplishes something that you can't do yourself, which is remove harmful trace chemicals from your water supply so it doesn't poison your fish. It also can help with production of slime coat, healing damaged fins or sores, and supposedly reduces fish stress by 40% (i'm not sure how that last one was verified). 

You need a water conditioner (such as stress coat), you don't NEED stress zyme.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Stress Zyme is one of those "cycle booster" thing, Stress Coat is an actual conditioner (vital). If you are familiar with Seachem, StressZyme = Stability and Stress Coat = Prime.


----------



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

whoa, quick question then...do you need water conditioner if you use stress coat? Can you use both?


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

lyle said:


> whoa, quick question then...do you need water conditioner if you use stress coat? Can you use both?


From what i see, Stress Coat is a conditioner.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

I use Stress Coat as my conditioner.


----------

